# Bordom set in



## Moper361 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bordom set in today so i thought id modify the tool holder on my newly made radius turner so it can cut balls aswel as concaves in the end and sided of steel shaft then made a 22 mm ball and 22 mm socket for a test run .Thinking of making a ball swivel mount for my small engineering vice for filling small parts etc . It works nicely and no chatter or viabration.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 8, 2018)




----------

